

How Many Houses Can You Buy in Other Cities for the Price of One in SV? - wslh
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2014/10/how-many-houses-you-can-buy-in-other-cities-for-the-price-of-one-in-silicon-valley/381962/

======
cafard
Yes, but then what is your commute, and what will be your appreciation?

